# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Wer fhrt wann wohin und kann mir helfen

## May

Hallo zusammen...

Nach dem bisher milden Winter lassen hoffentlich die ersten Sonnenstrahlen dieses Jahr nicht so lang auf sich warten wie letztes Jahr damit die Saison bald starten kann.

Nachdem ich letztes Jahr mit dem surfen angefangen habe (Grundschein aber auch schon 10 Jahre Segelerfahrung) mchte ich nun richtig durchstarten und bin auch schon dabei mir meine eigene Ausrstung zusammen zu stellen. 

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten denen ich mich ab dem Frhjahr anschlieen kann und die Lust habe mir noch ein paar Tipps zu geben und mir ein bisschen was beizubringen, da die Umstellung vom Schulbrett zum Freeride Board ja doch gro ist.

Wrd mich auf jeden Fall ber den ein oder anderen Trip mit euch freuen...

Gre,
Marina

PS: Komme brigens aus Kln lass mich aber auch gerne breit schlagen mal bers We ein paar hundert km zu fahren  :Smile:

----------


## Thomas-G

Hallo,

Wir haben vor einigen jahren eine nette Klnerin kennengelernt die fters mit ihrem Bus nach Renesse gefahren ist. Sie arbeitet(te?) in einem Sportgeschft in Kln (Krumholz?). Blond, 170-175 gro. Klappere mal die Lden ab, wie sie heit weis ich nicht mehr.

Wenn du jemanden suchst sind die Surfschulen/Schops immer gut. In Renesse (Browersdamm) wirst du reichlich Leute aus K finden. Genau wie an den anderen Flachwasserspots in NL. Recht hahe von dir aus ist noch Roermond Ohl .
http://www.surfaholic.de/niederlande/roermond/surfen

Viel Spa
Thomas
PS Wir sind erst im Sommer wieder in Renesse.

----------


## tigger1983

eine kleine korrektur... der Ort heisst nicht Ohl sondern Ool, sonst wirds schwer mit der Suche...
bin da auch ab und an mal, aber eigentlich nur noch wenns frs 5,3 reicht und die Zeit aber nicht um an die Kste zu kommen ^^
Wie schauts bei dir mit der Mobilitt aus?

----------


## Vector8.0

Hallo Marina,
schon mal daran gedacht, einem Verein in Deiner Nhe beizutreten?
Verein: RWSG
Revier: Zlpicher See

Z. Zt. ist der See auf Grund der Bauarbeiten fr die Landesgartenschau nur Vereinsmitgliedern zugnglich.
Hier wirst Du auch Kontakt zu Leuten finden, die mal des fteren z.B. zum Brouwersdam fahren.

@Thomas: Ich nehme an, die nette Blonde fuhr einen roten VW-Bus und heit mit Vornamen Kathrin.

Gru
Bernd

----------


## Thomas-G

Hallo Bernd,

Roter VW Bus ?? Kann sein, mit zunehmendem Alter  :Smile: . Wir sind immer mit einem Blauen Vito auf Tour.

Gru
Thomas

----------


## Vector8.0

Hallo  Thomas, 
Ich fahre einen silbernen Viano und war zuletzt an 29.12. am Brouwersdam.
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal.

Gru
Bernd

----------


## buschreiter

Bin morgen vermutlich am Bleibtreusee bei Brhl. Gibt zwar Besseres, aber morgen hab ich nur 2-3 Stunden Zeit( bin Klner )...

----------


## HGavallo

Hey, 
ich finds echt super das sich mal ein paar mehr Mdels aus meinem Umkreis ( definiere ich jetzt mal so bis 200km  :Big Smile:  ) zum windsurfen finden. Wenn du magst kann mich sich ja mal absprechen wo und wann man zum surfen fhrt. Ich hab nmlich leider auch oft das Problem das ich zwar rausgehen mchte, aber keinen findet der auch Zeit hat, und alleine ist es mir zu heikel. 
Also lass einfach mal von dir hren. 
Liebe Gre 
Helena

----------

